# Wyndham Bonnett Creek Owners Lounge?



## mistalong (May 18, 2014)

I just watched a video on youtube that showed an owners lounge at Bonnett Creek.  Does anyone have any info on this?  Can any owner access it? What does it include?  Just curious.


----------



## balc453 (May 18, 2014)

I think you are referring to the lounge in tower 6. We stayed in a presidential reserve unit once and we were told we could use the lounge. When we tried the door it would not open. We asked the front desk and were told the lounge was only for presidential reserve owners not for all owners.

I don't know what amenities are available but was told it had a good fireworks view.

Tim


----------



## Ron2 (May 19, 2014)

The lounge in Tower 6 is only available to Presidential Reserve owners and occasionally to others if a sales rep provides a temporary key. We viewed the fireworks from the lounge last year but I was not overly impressed. The fireworks are a good distance away and can be seen almost as well from other upper floor units which face Disney. Personally I think if you want to see Disney fireworks you need to be at Disney. The best views at Bonnet Creek are of the resort itself.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2014)

Ron2 said:


> The lounge in Tower 6 is only available to Presidential Reserve owners and occasionally to others if a sales rep provides a temporary key. We viewed the fireworks from the lounge last year but I was not overly impressed. The fireworks are a good distance away and can be seen almost as well from other upper floor units which face Disney. Personally I think if you want to see Disney fireworks you need to be at Disney. The best views at Bonnet Creek are of the resort itself.



Totally agree.  The fireworks from Bonnet Creek are underwhelming -- too far away to be really impressive.  I vastly prefer a unit facing inward.


----------



## mistalong (Jun 7, 2014)

*Just got back*

Actually we justgot back.  My parents had a 1 bedroom on the 15th floor of Tower 5 facing the pool and we had a 4 BR facing the parking lot down the hall.  Their view of the fireworks was ok.  Although we were facing the parking lot, the fireworks from Disney Village were great.


----------

